# Heloderma suspectum cinctums (banded Gila monsters)



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

There is a strong chance that I will be attending the Hamm show this March therefore I could bring the following I have for sale:

*CB07 1.0* (although bought as a female it looks male to me) high pink, extremely calm cinctum *900euros*

*CB10 0.0.2* high pink, big bodied animals *800eu*

All three originate from the Top USA lines (Seward, Applegate, Osbourne) are in excellent health and are perfect adults in every sense. All come with paperwork and feeding records. Photos on request to serious buyers with DWAL.

[email protected] (for a quicker response)


----------



## hotmanrules (Sep 28, 2012)

*Nice*

i LIKE :2thumb:


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

CB10 0.0.1 cinctum left for this March's Hamm show


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm after some Gilas


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

I have one CB10 cinctum left. Solid high pink animal, crazy feeder on mice and rats. USA line. If you are interested i can send you a recent photo. Comes with feeding record from hatchling and paperwork. 

Cheers
Tony


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Final call for Hamm, 9th March. Offers welcome!


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

€700 ovno Need to free up space. collection from hamm 9th March.


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

This post can be closed since all my cinctums have been sold/traded now. 

Thanks to all who I traded with at Hamm, it was a pleasure meeting you. 

Tony


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

snakekeeper said:


> This post can be closed since all my cinctums have been sold/traded now.
> 
> Thanks to all who I traded with at Hamm, it was a pleasure meeting you.
> 
> Tony


I'm glad you where able to find new homes for your Gilas. I pre-ordered a pair hatched October last year as I really wanted young animals to grow up. Very pleased with the pair I got from Alfred Wallener... he was in the venom room.
I was told someone had Gilas for sale in the main hall but I never got to see them, (maybe it was you who had them for sale). I did see a German dealer with a good number of Beaded lizards. Good show, but really crowded.


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

PDR said:


> I'm glad you where able to find new homes for your Gilas. I pre-ordered a pair hatched October last year as I really wanted young animals to grow up. Very pleased with the pair I got from Alfred Wallener... he was in the venom room.
> I was told someone had Gilas for sale in the main hall but I never got to see them, (maybe it was you who had them for sale). I did see a German dealer with a good number of Beaded lizards. Good show, but really crowded.


Thanks, yes it was extremely crowded which was a little annoying I must say. I doubt it was me as all my animals were reserved prior to the show. I saw the beaded lizards they were nice looking animals. Good luck with your Gilas, they really are a wonderful species.


----------



## crazymontser308 (Feb 14, 2014)

*Wanted Heloderma cinctum*

Hello! could you please get in contact with me, Im interested in buying a yellow phase cinctum. 
thanks!


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

crazymontser308 said:


> Hello! could you please get in contact with me, Im interested in buying a yellow phase cinctum.
> thanks!


Sorry mate i sold all my cinctums at last year. Not too sure who has any right now. You could try looking on the Hamm classified site or chat to one or two UK keepers. 

If you don't have any luck let me know as I have My source's number somewhere.


----------

